# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی نرم افزار یا آی تی ؟؟

## IranSatellite

سلام
دوستان من بدجوری سر دو راهی واسه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد گیر کردم. چند ساعت هم بیشتر نمونده. خواهشا هر کی اطلاعات داره به من بگه که بهترین انتخابو بکنم.
بین نرم افزار و آی تی موندم که کدوم رو اول بزنم؟؟
یکی از دوستان گفته بود که درس های آی تی آسون تر از نرم افزار هست و واسه نرم افزار باید ریاضی خیلی قوی داشته باشی.
من خودم تا قبل از این، نرم افزار میخواستم بزنم اما تو این چند ساعت بیشتر روی آی تی نظر پیدا کردم.
کلا هم بچه زیاد درس خونی نیستم و رتبم هم 46 هزار شد تو منطقه 1 که همین نشون میده که درس خون نیستم.
شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟
ممنون

----------


## Elena 1994

ر.ز جمعه هفته پیش یه برنماه نشون میداد صدا و سیما اسمشو نمیدونم همون برنامه که راجع به تکنولوژی صحبت میکنن ... 

تو برنامه عضو هیت علمی دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات رو آورده بودن و ایشون رشته های نرم افزار و ای تی رو مقایشه میکرد... اگه بتونی تو سایت صدا سیما پیداش کنی دانلود کنی جواب سوالاتتو رو میگیرد

بله برای نرم افزار ریاضی باید فوقوالعاده قوی باشه باید الگوریتم رو از حفظ باشید در برنامه نویسی هم همین کاربرد داره ... فناوری اطلاعات بیشتر به داده اطلاعات و شبکه میپردازه من که خودم ای تی رو خیلی بیشتر دوس دارم ...

----------


## IranSatellite

ممنون النا خانم
فکر کنم برنامه به روز رو میگید که شبکه 3 پخش میکنه. اگه اون هست که تو سایتشون رفتم و چیزی پیدا نکردم متاسفانه
اگه شما چیزی از صحبت هاشون یادتون هست بگید ممنون میشم.

من ریاضیم خیلی قوی نیست ... ضعیف هم نیست. متوسطه. به نظرتون آی تی برم؟؟
آی تی، ریاضی قوی نمیخواد؟؟
شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟


دوستان دیگه هم اگه زحمتی براشون نیست مارو راهنمایی کنند. ممنون

----------


## Mohadese

تا کی وقت داره ازاد؟

----------


## Erfan

> تا کی وقت داره ازاد؟


محد خانوم تا پایان مرداد مهلت داره اینم منبع: *کلیک*

----------


## IranSatellite

ای کاش سوال ما هم تو فاصله 3 دقیقه جواب میگرفت!

----------


## Mohadese

> ای کاش سوال ما هم تو فاصله 3 دقیقه جواب میگرفت!


سوالتون کجاس؟

----------


## IranSatellite

پست اول تاپیک

----------


## NeeIou

من خودم هم جفتشو دوست دارم... ولی به نظر خودم آی تی بهتره. 
از مشاورم و چند نفر دیگه هم پرسیدم همینو گفتن!

----------


## *ALi*

> ممنون النا خانم
> فکر کنم برنامه به روز رو میگید که شبکه 3 پخش میکنه. اگه اون هست که تو سایتشون رفتم و چیزی پیدا نکردم متاسفانه
> اگه شما چیزی از صحبت هاشون یادتون هست بگید ممنون میشم.
> 
> من ریاضیم خیلی قوی نیست ... ضعیف هم نیست. متوسطه. به نظرتون آی تی برم؟؟
> آی تی، ریاضی قوی نمیخواد؟؟
> شما کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟
> 
> 
> دوستان دیگه هم اگه زحمتی براشون نیست مارو راهنمایی کنند. ممنون


بستگی به علاقه خودتون داره
 این حرفا که میگن این رشته بهتر از اون رشتس همش حرفه 
شما اگه تو یه رشته بهترین باشی و با علاقه پیش بری مطمئن باش موفق میشی

 آی تی الان تو ایران بازار کار خوبی نداره اگه میتونی بری اونور آی تی بخون و گرنه من نرم افزارو پیشنهاد  میدم

----------


## IranSatellite

> من خودم هم جفتشو دوست دارم... ولی به نظر خودم آی تی بهتره. 
> از مشاورم و چند نفر دیگه هم پرسیدم همینو گفتن!


میشه بگید از چه نظر آی تی بهتر از نرم افزار هست؟؟
از نظر آسونی؟

----------


## IranSatellite

> بستگی به علاقه خودتون داره
>  این حرفا که میگن این رشته بهتر از اون رشتس همش حرفه 
> شما اگه تو یه رشته بهترین باشی و با علاقه پیش بری مطمئن باش موفق میشی
> 
>  آی تی الان تو ایران بازار کار خوبی نداره اگه میتونی بری اونور آی تی بخون و گرنه من نرم افزارو پیشنهاد  میدم


نرم افزار ظاهرا ریاضی خیلی قوی میخواد؟ درسته؟؟

----------


## *ALi*

> نرم افزار ظاهرا ریاضی خیلی قوی میخواد؟ درسته؟؟


اگه اشتباه نکنم تا ترم 4 واحدهاشون مث همه
بعد از 4هم دروس مشابه زیاد دارن اما بچه های آی تی بیشتر میرن تو مباحث شبکه و فناوري اطلاعات

اون ریاضی هم پیش نیازه
یعنی اگه شما ریاضیت ضعیف باشه نمیتونی خوب برنامه نویسی کنی

پس این فکر که بخوای ریاضی کمتر داشته باشی بیای آی تی
بنظر من اشتباهه

----------


## IranSatellite

> اگه اشتباه نکنم تا ترم 4 واحدهاشون مث همه
> بعد از 4هم دروس مشابه زیاد دارن اما بچه های آی تی بیشتر میرن تو مباحث شبکه و فناوري اطلاعات
> 
> اون ریاضی هم پیش نیازه
> یعنی اگه شما ریاضیت ضعیف باشه نمیتونی خوب برنامه نویسی کنی
> 
> پس این فکر که بخوای ریاضی کمتر داشته باشی بیای آی تی
> بنظر من اشتباهه


من واسه این میخوام بیام آی تی، اول اینکه به برنامه نویسی هیچ آشنایی  ندارم. دوم هم اینکه چون زیاد درس خون نیستم، خیلی ها گفتند آی تی آسون تر  از نرم افزار هست. سوم هم ریاضی قوی ندارم اما ضعیف هم نیست.
میشه بگید که برای برنامه نویسی مثلا چه مباحثی از ریاضی باید قوی باشه تا دچار مشکل نشی؟

----------


## *ALi*

قبلنا ریاضی خیلی تو برنامه نویسی کاربرد داشت اما الان با توجه به پیشرفت نرم افزار ها استفاده خیلی کم شده 
ولی در اصل همه رایانه ها با زبان ریاضی پیکر بندی شدن 
کلا استفاده شما از ریاضی بستگی به پروژتون داره
مثلا برنامه هایی هم مث Corel . فتوشاپ و.. همه برای برنامه نویسی به ریاضی نیاز دارن

 برنامه نویسی هم آنچنان سخت نیس اگه علاقه داشته باشی سریع یاد میگیری 
یه کم هم خلاقیت بهش اضافه کنی میشی بهترین برنامه نویس

----------


## IranSatellite

> قبلنا ریاضی خیلی تو برنامه نویسی کاربرد داشت اما الان با توجه به پیشرفت نرم افزار ها استفاده خیلی کم شده 
> ولی در اصل همه رایانه ها با زبان ریاضی پیکر بندی شدن 
> کلا استفاده شما از ریاضی بستگی به پروژتون داره
> مثلا برنامه هایی هم مث Corel . فتوشاپ و.. همه برای برنامه نویسی به ریاضی نیاز دارن
> 
>  برنامه نویسی هم آنچنان سخت نیس اگه علاقه داشته باشی سریع یاد میگیری 
> یه کم هم خلاقیت بهش اضافه کنی میشی بهترین برنامه نویس


از لحاظ آسونی دروس و ریاضی کمتر ، شما بین آی تی و نرم افزار کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنی؟؟

----------


## *ALi*

> از لحاظ آسونی دروس و ریاضی کمتر ، شما بین آی تی و نرم افزار کدوم رو پیشنهاد میکنی؟؟


ببین مثلا بچه های نرم افزار ریاضی مهندسی میخونن اما بچه های آی تی این واحدو ندارن
عوضش دروس تخصصی خاص خودشونو دارن

ممکنه  از دید بعضیا واحد هایی مث مديريت نگهداري اطلاعات در              فناوري اطلاعات یا غیره از واحد های مهندسی نرم افزار سخت تر باشه

ولی بازم میگم نمیشه به این اکتفا کرد که آی تی ریاضی کمتری داره پس راحت تره

----------


## IranSatellite

> ببین مثلا بچه های نرم افزار ریاضی مهندسی میخونن اما بچه های آی تی این واحدو ندارن
> عوضش دروس تخصصی خاص خودشونو دارن
> 
> ممکنه  از دید بعضیا واحد هایی مث مديريت نگهداري اطلاعات در               فناوري اطلاعات یا غیره از واحد های مهندسی نرم افزار سخت تر باشه
> 
> ولی بازم میگم نمیشه به این اکتفا کرد که آی تی ریاضی کمتری داره پس راحت تره


شما فکر میکنی منی که ریاضیم متوسطه یعنی نه ضعیف نه قوی، میتونم تو نرم افزار موفق تر باشم یا آی تی؟؟

----------


## alilord

سلام!ای بابا من از ارزو هام دانشگاه شریف مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات بود!!!یعنی بیخیال شم؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (684):

----------


## *ALi*

> شما فکر میکنی منی که ریاضیم متوسطه یعنی نه ضعیف نه قوی، میتونم تو نرم افزار موفق تر باشم یا آی تی؟؟


من میگم علاقت
تو هر رشته ای که نباشی اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی با دروسشم کنار میای

آی تی بیشتر با اینترنت سر و کار داره و گرایش های ارشدش هم شامل امنیت شبکه و تجارت الکترونیک و.. هست
و در ارشد هم پذیرشش نسبت به نرم افزار کمتره

اما نرم افزار  همونطور که از اسمش پیداس بیشتر مباحث نرم افزاری هس

تو گوگل هم یه سرچ در مورد این 2رشته بده اطلاعات خوبی گیرت میاد

----------

